

Ambilight for HML5's  tag, in Javascript. - bkudria
http://chikuyonok.ru/ambilight/

======
sh1mmer
This is based on a Philips invention for their TVs
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambilight>) however, the difference is that
this HTML5 video doesn't occupy most of the users vision.

Since these TVs are high-end (and thus large) and are viewed at a distance the
picture fills the majority of the screen. However ambilight as a fraction of
the screen that's much closer to my face felt very distracting.

If the effect was more subtle it might be better, but especially bright
colours like reds were pretty distracting.

------
taitems
This is really impressive, but I found the effect really distracting and
annoying. It's most probably the delay/lag that makes it look jarring.

~~~
bkudria
Runs pretty smoothly here - maybe it's your browser/system?

~~~
glhaynes
I'm on a pretty fast machine running latest Safari and you can tell the glow
is behind the video because there's a half second or so lag between scene
transitions and the glow changing to match.

~~~
taitems
I'm not sure how to post code on HN but I found the default settings that
explain the "half second" lag:

var default_settings = { brightness: 2.7, saturation: 1.4, lamps: 5,
block_size: 40, update_interval: 500, fade_time: 400 };

~~~
jordyhoyt
Two spaces before a line of code does the trick:

    
    
      var default_settings = { brightness: 2.7, saturation: 1.4, lamps: 5, block_size: 40, update_interval: 500, fade_time: 400 };

------
bkudria
Explanation, in Russian: <http://chikuyonok.ru/2010/03/ambilight-video/>

Google translated:
[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http://chikuyonok.ru/2010/03/ambilight-
video/&sl=ru&tl=en)

~~~
qeorge
Thanks, that really helps a lot. I didn't realize that the glow's colors were
based on the video.

Incidentally, I'm impressed with Google's Russian => English translation. I
don't usually expect anything readable, but this article was fine.

------
ZeroGravitas
I can't access this site, but this was one of the demos Dailymotion did last
year before they implemented Theora for their video site:

<http://www.dailymotion.com/openvideodemo>

The demo only works on Firefox it seems, but does a few interesting things
including blurring, colorizing, extracting thumbnails etc. from the live
playing video.

There also seems to be general surprise that you can do this kind of thing
with HTML5 video and javascript which makes me think this impressive demo
hasn't been seen by enough people:

[http://people.mozilla.com/~prouget/demos/DynamicContentInjec...](http://people.mozilla.com/~prouget/demos/DynamicContentInjection/play.xhtml)

There's other similar mozilla demos showing greenscreen effects, tracking of
objects, linking dynamic graphs to data embedded in videos.

------
fierarul
I was surprised the javascript code ran so fast it could change the lighting
in what seemed real-time to me. I didn't expect to see video scripting inside
a browser.

------
superted
Anyone know if there is a mirror for this site? Seems to be down for me.

